# Je me suis tapé tout le trajet



## Corsicum

j’ai tendance à traduire _tapé_ par presque littéralement _« __appiccicare__»_, es-ce une erreur ? 

_Je me suis *tapé* tout le trajet / Je me suis *tapé* toute la pente à pied / Je me suis *farci *tout le travail _

Quelle serait l’expression correcte ? 

Voir : _Se taper une corvée, tout le travail_. / _Se taper une angine_. _Se taper une sale grippe_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/taper

_Se taper_ peut avoir au moins deux connotations, on ne s’intéresse ici qu’à l’aspect fastidieux et non agréable comme : _se taper la cloche, un bon repas…ou une femme !_
Quoique dans certains cas les deux peuvent avoir une signification tout à fait plausible.

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> J’ai tendance à traduire _tapé_ par presque littéralement _« __appiccicare__»_, es-ce une erreur ?
> 
> _Je me suis *tapé* tout le trajet / Je me suis *tapé* toute la pente à pied / Je me suis *farci *tout le travail _


Hmm... _sobbarcarsi_ mi sembra l'unico verbo italiano utilizzabile nelle tre frasi d'esempio, _appiccicare/appiccicarsi_ ha tutt'altro significato (attaccare, incollare).


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Hmm... _sobbarcarsi_ mi sembra l'unico verbo italiano utilizzabile nelle tre frasi d'esempio, _appiccicare/appiccicarsi_ ha tutt'altro significato (attaccare, incollare).


Grazie mille Necsus.


----------



## ClaTi

Io userei il verbo "sorbire" 
"Mi sono sorbito tutto il lavoro"
ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Farsi non andrebbe ?
Mi sono fatto tutto il viaggio, tutta la salita, tutto il lavoro ...


----------



## Necsus

Be', _fare/farsi_ è un verbo jolly che si usa spesso al posto dei verbi specifici, e quindi può andare, certo. Mentre _sorbirsi_, a mio avviso non ha il significato richiesto, dal momento che, in senso figurato, vuole dire 'sopportare cose o persone noiose'. Ma Corsicum conosce abbastanza la lingua italiana da poter decidere quale verbo rispecchi meglio il significato di _taper_ negli esempi che ha proposto.


----------



## Corsicum

Une précision : L’usage pour ce contexte est très populaire à la limite de l’argot.
Dans la phrase suivante on a les deux significations, on s’intéresse toujours à le première:
« Ce restaurant est très bien mais il faut _se taper_ une heure d’attente avant de pouvoir _se taper_ la cloche(_se taper_ un bon repas) »
Le sens est : « _s’astreindre_ _à_» « _se faire_ » « _supporter_ » « _se farcir_ ».
Effectivement « _sobbarcarsi » _et_ « farsi » _conviennent toujours dans ce nouvel exemple, mais il semblerait que_ « sorbire » _fasse l’affaire aussi pour cet exemple_._ On retrouve bien la signification « _se farcir_ » ici :
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/sorbisi
J’ai vraiment trop de lacune en Italien populaire actuel pour pouvoir juger la pertinence à ce niveau de subtilité. 

Je vous remercie tous les trois, cela m’a permis d’exclure le cas ou j’étais en erreur avec « _appiccicare_ » qui "me" vient probablement du Français via le Corse pour ce contexte précis, c’est ce que je voulais savoir en priorité.


----------



## underhouse

Un'altra possibilità sarebbe quella di usare il verbo "toccare" in espressioni come:

_mi tocca/toccano_
_ti tocca/toccano_
_ci tocca/toccano_
ecc.

Esempi:

Dopo una dura giornata di lavoro devi andare ad una riunione di condominio e commenti:
_Adesso mi tocca pure la riunione di condominio...._

Per tornare a casa devi fare due ore di viaggio in macchina e dici:
_Adesso mi toccano due ore di viaggio per tornare a casa!_


----------



## Corsicum

underhouse said:


> Un'altra possibilità sarebbe quella di usare il verbo "toccare" in espressioni come:
> 
> _mi tocca/toccano_
> _ti tocca/toccano_
> _ci tocca/toccano_
> ecc.
> 
> Esempi:
> 
> Dopo una dura giornata di lavoro devi andare ad una riunione di condominio e commenti:
> _Adesso mi tocca pure la riunione di condominio...._
> 
> Per tornare a casa devi fare due ore di viaggio in macchina e dici:
> _Adesso mi toccano due ore di viaggio per tornare a casa!_


Oui, exact, j’avais oublié cette autre possibilité, si je ne me trompe suivant le contexte il y a une notion _d’obligation_ de _devoir_ de _contrainte_.
Il me semble que l'usage ne soit pas spécifique à un registre, populaire ou autre, il peut être à tous les niveaux.
Grazie.


----------

